

IGoogle shuts down in 24 hrs: Grabwall saves your settings & gives a facelift - vijayt
http://www.grabwall.co

======
Zenst
Has facebook sign up and own local brew sign up but no Google sign up,
somewhat missing the iGoogle target audience.

------
vijayt
Grabwall takes the igoogle news feeds and presents them in a great format to
consume and curate content.

------
rapturedesigner
Nice! :)

